# I thinking about taking the Conf leap...



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I like Lex and Sasser. I think both judges are fair and are nice to show too. I've done well under both depending on the dog shown  These are huge shows and usually will drawl a big crowd.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Mary....that is really exciting news for Trace and for you! I would LOVE to get Klondike into Conformation, but have not found a handler close to me, that could work with him. That is wonderful you have someone that he responds well to, to show him. I think you will have a GREAT time, and it is good experience for Trace. 
Lexi's breeder Jan, who bought one of her puppies, has had her in a couple puppy shows in Nevada. I wish she still lived here in WA., she would show Klondike for me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Many cheers for Trace. This is an exciting development.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't tell you anything about those judges...Those shows are really big and the building is really loud and chaotic. If your boy is pretty solid under pressure (ie not flappable) it could be a great experience - if he's the kind of dog that is easily overwhelmed it might not be the best first experience (especially once you add in the time on the grooming table, crated in a loud environment, etc)...If you decide not enter him perhaps you could bring him along for a fieldtrip, lots of cookies in the building...I know a few dogs that will be there - I find that the Boston cluster is too chaotic for ME - not a lot of space to move around, warm-up, SCADS of people coming to their first dog show and wanting to touch every dog...my dogs wouldn't care about the crowds but it makes me nuts!

I see you're in Maine - it's past now - but Central Maine KC does a great show in June in Augusta - I've made the LONG trek there before (you can't get there from here)...

Erica


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with Erica, it's a giant show and can be very hectic. I would say start with something smaller... but you know your dog best.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> I can't tell you anything about those judges...Those shows are really big and the building is really loud and chaotic. If your boy is pretty solid under pressure (ie not flappable) it could be a great experience - if he's the kind of dog that is easily overwhelmed it might not be the best first experience (especially once you add in the time on the grooming table, crated in a loud environment, etc)...If you decide not enter him perhaps you could bring him along for a fieldtrip, lots of cookies in the building...I know a few dogs that will be there - I find that the Boston cluster is too chaotic for ME - not a lot of space to move around, warm-up, SCADS of people coming to their first dog show and wanting to touch every dog...my dogs wouldn't care about the crowds but it makes me nuts!
> 
> I see you're in Maine - it's past now - but Central Maine KC does a great show in June in Augusta - I've made the LONG trek there before (you can't get there from here)...
> 
> Erica


Thanks for your input!

He is pretty unflappable...really diggs excitement...does fine with dogs and people crowding him...BUT he is 9 months old which can be kind of a funky age to introduce new situations...that is the part of me that is on the fence...hmmmm ...

Maine does have a few nice shows...Agreed, Central Maine KC does a nice job....it is an hour 'straight shot down the road' for me!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well I placed Trace's entry for 1 day....Saturday, Deember 6th.

So if anyone is planning on being in Boston....holler! :wave:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Go, have fun! It's a lucky day- it is the birthday of my first purebred dog that day! She died at 17 years of age in 2006... a Mini Schnauzer!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Well I placed Trace's entry for 1 day....Saturday, Deember 6th.
> 
> So if anyone is planning on being in Boston....holler! :wave:


I won't be there personally, but a dog I bred will be there. 
Good luck! Let us know how it goes! :crossfing


----------

